# PB has some new administrators



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 16, 2021)

All, @Jeri Tanner and @Stephen L Smith have agreed to be upgraded from board moderators to board administrators. For the purposes of this board the difference in the two positions is that basically admins can edit user accounts and handle applications for membership, which, since ya'll are so well behaved,  is where most of the work is and where we need more hands. So there is no need for new moderators to replace their positions. They should be a big help to the board continuing to run smoothly in that regard. Nothing much changes otherwise. Welcome to the job Jeri and Stephen.

Reactions: Like 19 | Love 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JennyGeddes (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks for all your hard work, @Jeri Tanner and @Stephen L Smith!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jul 16, 2021)

Congratulations. May you serve us tirelessly for many, many, many, many, many, MANY!, many years to come.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Taylor (Jul 16, 2021)

Is there a pay raise with this promotion?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 16, 2021)

Taylor said:


> Is there a pay raise with this promotion?


Yes, I heard their current pay will triple.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 16, 2021)

@GrantJones This is funny to me. 
_He who is not able to pray ought to become either a sailor or a married man. Faith will then be revived.
- Wilhelmmus A’ Brakel, TCRS Vol. 3, pg. 441_
Grant, I have done both and only been good at one of them. I loved being a Sailor. LOL

Thanks Jeri and Stephen for all the hard work and hours. Be Very Encouraged!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## moral necessity (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks guys...your work is much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jul 16, 2021)

Welcome, Jeri and Stephen! We are blessed to have you fill these roles and be a part of our community.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 17, 2021)

I think they probably bribed the boss for their positions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 17, 2021)

Jeri and Stephen — well deserved! Thanks for your labours on the PB!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irenaeus (Jul 17, 2021)

Out of curiosity, do administrative duties supplant moderatorial duties altogether, or are they a mere add-on? In other words,, would a Venn diagram show two overlapping circles or two completely non-overlapping ones?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 17, 2021)

Irenaeus said:


> Out of curiosity, do administrative duties supplant moderatorial duties altogether, or are they a mere add-on? In other words,, would a Venn diagram show two overlapping circles or two completely non-overlapping ones?


Admins are super moderators in just having access to approve applicants. It's just a progression in access.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 18, 2021)

Irenaeus said:


> Out of curiosity, do administrative duties supplant moderatorial duties altogether, or are they a mere add-on? In other words,, would a Venn diagram show two overlapping circles or two completely non-overlapping ones?


They learn a special handshake and gain access to the secret chambers underneath every OPC church.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 2


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 18, 2021)

Couldn't have happened to any better victims, I mean SUPER people!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Wow 1 | Praying 1


----------



## Jonathco (Jul 19, 2021)

Excellent, thanks Jeri and Stephen for your work!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 19, 2021)

greenbaggins said:


> Couldn't have happened to any better victims, I mean SUPER people!


I did wonder where the 'super' came from. You did say if I quoted Vos a lot on the PB you would 'credit' extra sanctification to my account. I have been diligent in quoting Vos over the last few years. Is this the explanation?

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## ChristianLibertarian (Jul 19, 2021)

Sic semper tyrannus! Kidding, kidding.


----------

